
Zn(2) Inhibits Coronavirus (2010) - DoreenMichele
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21079686
======
IAmEveryone
In Vitro = in a test tube.

Nail polish also inhibits Coronavirus in vitro.

Also note that they had to run this on the extracted/isolated viral RTC
outside of cells. This doesn’t work with cells, because the zinc never makes
it into the cell. If you take extra zinc and aren’t chronically deficient,
it’s just going to come out the other end. Zinc doesn’t just diffuse in your
body. It is actively shuttled through the cell membrane (
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zinc_transporter_protein](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zinc_transporter_protein))
only when needed. Cells are extremely good at controlling levels of ions
because any significant difference to normal conditions tends to wrack havoc
on their machinery. This effect on the viral replication is actually a good
example for this.

~~~
DoreenMichele
I'm hoping to get meatier discussion related to the ideas batted about here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22845133](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22845133)

~~~
IAmEveryone
Well the good news is, zinc is unlikely to kill you, as long as you don’t
overdo it.

The bad news is it’s unlikely to be the zinc bullet you seem to hope. There’s
some effect for the common (non-Coronavirus) cold, likely in people that are
deficient. But there’s no more reason to believe this carries over to covid
than there is for any other virus, like HIV, herpes, Hep C, etc.

I can’t think of a single infectious disease, bacterial, viral, prion, fungal,
or parasitic, that is effectively treated by zinc or similar. There are
basically two halfway-successful treatments for viruses, in total: HIV and Hep
C. Both took decades to find, cost billions, and are somewhat nasty (Hep C
more so than HIV). The chances of finding a covid treatment are magnitudes
lower than the chances of creating a vaccine.

~~~
DoreenMichele
Thank you for replying.

I'm not looking for a magic bullet.

I never know how to effectively communicate my mental models. A lot of my
thinking falls roughly under "Going to war to preserve the peace is like
fucking to preserve virginity."

The body is the landscape this war is being fought upon and modern medicine is
all too happy to bomb the hell out of it in hopes of exterminating a few
invaders, then acts all confused and befuddled when some bodies don't survive
that approach.

I'm looking to understand a puzzle piece. Shooting people, no matter how "ooh,
shiny" your magic bullet is, tends to do egregious harm. It's not how you
restore health.

------
1996
And best complemented by Quercetin, however high doses may be required.

~~~
IAmEveryone
“Quercetin has been studied in basic research and small clinical
trials.[28][2][29][30] While quercetin supplements have been promoted for the
treatment of cancer and various other diseases,[31] there is no evidence that
quercetin (via supplements or in food) is useful to treat cancer[32] or any
disease.[2][33]”

